# Ideas for girl puppy names plleeeease



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you in advance.... we are hoping to go and see/choose our F2 cockapoo next week sometime. She is blonde/golden coloured. 

Need some ideas for names please..... 

Love this site btw, getting lots of information so thank you everyone x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Bonnie, Sassie, Tabitha, Molly, and of course Pollyanna!

A name might come when you see her, of course. Have a lovely puppy choosing!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I love the name Dolly  but iv already got Molly so thought Molly and Dolly would be to confusing lol! x x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you ladies , yes cant wait to go and see the puppies next week, getting excited now. planning on buying a few bits and bobs soon. the breeder suggested buying a dog bed and taking it with us next week so that the bed can get some of mums scent on it which i thought was a great idea....


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

So exciting :-D hope the time soon rolls round! Yes- that's a very good idea my pup got a scent blanket from her mum when I got her it is s good idea- it does settle them smelling mum  x x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

the pups are 3 weeks old today.... i think the breeder gives a scent blanket too ... not long to go now.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Ahh wow  such an exciting time!!! Can't wait for puppy update and lots of pictures  xx


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

im picking up are first cockapoo on friday, she is black with a white chin and were naming her bess. thats my sons choice of name ! i liked rose, bella (ruby is nice for a lighter coloured poo) dekota (means friend) bow, blue, there is so many i could get carried away. (im a mum of 2 boys) so never had the chance to think of girls names and buy pink so im in my eliment !.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tracey good luck with your naming your puppy ... I find naming puppies so hard  

Where is your puppy from? Who are the parents? they may have sibling on here, which is alway nice ..  

Oh lots of photos too .. sure you have loads from the breeders xxx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jo, its driving me crazy deciding on a name!

Puppy is from a breeder called Pippa McGuire in Cumbria..... raised in the home which i like. The mum is called Tuxley and can't remember the dads name. Tuxley is black with a white tux and dad is an apricot cockapoo. I think Pippa uses this site too. They are F2 cockapoo puppies. This is Tuxley's 2nd litter. 

Jo, have you any recommendations for grooming materials etc? I want to start buying things soon. I was thinking about getting a large size crate (36") would that be ok? Any advice welcome xxx


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh how I wish we would have kept our long list of girl names. We named ours Daisy, but we had on there Ruby, Lola, ... I am drawing a complete blank


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Here we go .... Dottie, Lottie, Nettie, Hattie, Hettie, Nelly, Tessie, Daisy, Maisie, Molly,Lilly,Tilly, Daphne, Agnes, Esme,Eadie,Nora,Dora, Kitty(lol) Vera,.....erm x x x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooo exciting 
Well the best names are obviously Izzie & Poppy  Haha.
However I also like; Bonnie, Lily, Lucy, Roxie, Chloe, Phoebe, Belle, Gracey.
I'm sure there are others but I can't think of them atm.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

aww congrats on getting your puppy soon, we get ours first week in August, we picked her on Saturday and are going for another cuddle on Friday night, i cant wait. We will call her Coco.

Love all the names mentioned. also love Elsie, Suki, Maggie, Pippa, Piper, Pepper, Evie and Bronte, Florrie, Florence, and Fern.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh and Pebbles!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you everyone.... some really good ones


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

My new fav girl name is Belle


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree, Belle is very cute! I tried to win it for Poppy, but I was out voted, I do love Poppy though as well obviously


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

still havent decided... i still like Marley, Millie, Bonnie, Bella, Molly
my daughter wants to call her something from Harry Potter..... weve had Jinny or Tonks!!! somebody help me


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a lovely decision to have. We had Evie and Molly before we got Millie and then I fancied Millie once we got her home. It did feel strange calling her name for a day or two, but of course now its just naturally Millie.

I love the idea of going along a theme and Harry Potter is brilliant. How about these..
Hermione, Pertuna (as in Aunt Pertuna),Minerva McGonagal (prof), Molly or Ginny (Weasly), Susan (Bones), Hooch (Madame), Muggle, Luna, Fleur, Lavender, and last but not least JK.

Completely random, Whisper,Breeze, Manuka,Blossom, Button, Schnooky & Flossy.

Sorry, I was on creative mode !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great list there Julie, there must be one there Tracey xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

You said the breeders calls her Star cos of her markings, how about something star related like Astray,Stella, Nova. Molly apparently means Star of the Sea.

Julie, great list of names!!!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Girls names .... Hmmmm
Jessie, phoebe, lizzy, sandy, portia


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

hi thank you so much for these ideas.... some great ones that have interested me so thank you...... x will keep you posted x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

JulesB said:


> You said the breeders calls her Star cos of her markings, how about something star related like Astray,Stella, Nova. Molly apparently means Star of the Sea.
> 
> Julie, great list of names!!!


Favs in this list : Stella, Nova and Molly )))


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> What a lovely decision to have. We had Evie and Molly before we got Millie and then I fancied Millie once we got her home. It did feel strange calling her name for a day or two, but of course now its just naturally Millie.
> 
> I love the idea of going along a theme and Harry Potter is brilliant. How about these..
> Hermione, Pertuna (as in Aunt Pertuna),Minerva McGonagal (prof), Molly or Ginny (Weasly), Susan (Bones), Hooch (Madame), Muggle, Luna, Fleur, Lavender, and last but not least JK.
> ...



Love Millie, Luna, and Molly (my daughter loves Jinny and Tonks from HP).... decisions decisions


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

If you want the HP theme then I know people who shorten Hermione to Mimi, and Mimi would work for a dog.

Molly is looking like a strong contender.

If I had another girl dog I think I'd call them Dolly or Nellie.

It's hard choosing names, thank god I don't have kids!!!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Go for Molly, you know you want to!!!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

well I think the names in the hat at the mo are

Marley..... 
Honey.....
Molly......
Millie......

The pup is such a playful happy little girl... the breeder sends me videos of her.... we are going to see her tomorrow so im sure we will decide then xxx thanks everyone


----------

